# new holland top 10



## Bruce B (Aug 27, 2006)

Good job Brian, perhaps you were into the Makers Mark a little too deep when you prepped that brisket....


----------



## john pen (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job Brian...way to represent...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey Brian, two walks in one contest...great job!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 27, 2006)

Way to go Brian.  Fantastic finish.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 27, 2006)

Great Job !


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 27, 2006)

Congratulations Brian!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 27, 2006)

Brian congratulations bud!!  I've had your briskets and I know you cook a mean brisket!!!  You'll get them next time for sure!


----------



## BigGQ (Aug 27, 2006)

Way to go, Brian.  Nice showing.


----------



## Finney (Aug 27, 2006)

Way to go Brian.


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 28, 2006)

Great Job Brian.  Good show!


----------



## DaleP (Aug 28, 2006)

WTG Brian.


----------

